# usb gamepad: no /dev/input/js* -> WTF?

## mike

Hi.  I've searched the forum for all usb gamepad related messages but I'm having a strange problem that I can't crack.  I'm running gentoo sources 2.4.19-r7 on an intel motherboard with modules usbcore, usb-uhci, input, hid and joydev.  

What I know:

'cat /proc/bus/usb/devices' produces

....

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=045e ProdID=0027 Rev= 1.06

S:  Manufacturer=Microsoft®

S:  Product=Microsoft® SideWinder® Plug & Play Game Pad

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   3 Ivl=10ms

'modprobe hid' produces in the kernel log

Sep 14 01:26:54 wikiwiki usb.c: registered new driver hid

Sep 14 01:26:54 wikiwiki usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 3, frame# 293

Sep 14 01:26:54 wikiwiki hiddev0: USB HID v1.00 Gamepad [Microsoft® Microsoft® SideWinder® Plug & Play Game Pad] on usb1:3.0

Sep 14 01:26:54 wikiwiki hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

Sep 14 01:26:54 wikiwiki hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

'modprobe joydev' produces no output in the kernel log and creates (via devfs?) an empty /dev/input with no js* devices.  

Just for kicks, I tried manually creating a js0 device as recommended in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/input/joystick.txt but that didn't work as should be expected with devfs enabled.  Following some forum advice, I tried unplugging/plugging in the device to no avail.  I compiled and loaded modules for gameport and sidewinder even though I have no gameport;  Still no love.

Anybody have some ideas/experience with this?

Thanks!

Mike

----------

## oniq

I had the same problem with my mouse.  Except I didn't compile input into the kernel.. are you sure you did?  Did you enable Input Core Support off the main menuconfig?  Also, you will need to enable input support in USB devices under HID.

----------

## mike

 *oniq wrote:*   

> I had the same problem with my mouse.  Except I didn't compile input into the kernel.. are you sure you did?  Did you enable Input Core Support off the main menuconfig?  Also, you will need to enable input support in USB devices under HID.

 

I forgot to select 'HID input layer support'.  Now it works, thanks!

----------

